# Distasteful youtube video ahead!



## C M Dess (Jun 4, 2010)

I want to delete all my posts.


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

wow. funniest thing i've seen all week. so he says all that disgusting #### THEN he asks the children to leave the room? what a classy guy :lol: :lol: 

does he do corporate talks in the u.s.? i wonder how much $$ to book him


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

p.s. funniest quote:

he lick da atha man's ahnoos like ice cream. :lol:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

C M Dess @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> 1. Guy this guy is serious btw, that's what makes it so over the top. This "pastor doctor" needs more research I think.
> 2. What's with all the hand-gestures / reenactments.
> 3. Why was the one guy taking notes?
> 4. Why does he open his hand during the f*sting demonstration?
> 5. Someone needs to send him 2 girls and 1 cup, he needs it for the next slide show. It would blow his mind.



I think the Nazi germans before the war had similar type of behavior. Wacko!


----------



## Narval (Jun 5, 2010)

You mean the Nazi of course.

Gotta say I loved da man's African accent. I think it would be interesting to see a debate on which is more gross, the poo poo sex or the pee pee sex. This time, with a Thai accent, please.


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

i love that his excuse to have gay scat porn on his computer was "research purposes" ....riiiiiiight. :wink:


----------



## Narval (Jun 5, 2010)

Right, the man is obviously gay and jealous. Like J.E. Hoover.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

Narval @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> You mean the Nazi of course.



yes


----------



## Studio E (Jun 5, 2010)

I think he is suffering the same as the colonel in "American Beauty". SO disgusted by it that he probably actually wants to smear some poo-poo of his own.


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

i also love how he has to bring obama and america into it at the end. "obama is this what you want to bring over to africa? eating poopoo??" 

what the hell does homosexuality have to do with america or obama :lol: what a bigot

if anything blame the germans and japanese for that weird stuff :lol:


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 5, 2010)

Guy Bacos @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> C M Dess @ Sat Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Guy this guy is serious btw, that's what makes it so over the top. This "pastor doctor" needs more research I think.
> ...


You would think this was contained to the lunatic convictions of one MR poopoo alone, but alas...the entire nation of Uganda has been struck by some form of collective mass psychosis.

What they are in fact talking about, and the reason why people are taking notes etc, is that there is a very likely, and publicly supported chance they will intruduce the death penalty for "Severe homosexual acts".

They (and by "they" i mean the official goverment...not some wacko minister ) are even going as far as proposing that people "knowing" about such mentioned activities are required to report this to the goverment, or be found guildty in concealing criminal activity and it comes with a pretty ridiculus jail sentence of something like 10 years.

So..what we are talking about here is a massive form of genocide sanctioned by the state of Uganda, and whilst this is a pretty funny clip , there is a very disturbing movement behind it, so lets just sit back and watch this atrocity take place, becouse its gonna happen by the look of things ....after all,this is supported by something like 80% of the civil population. 

And offcourse, they are armed with GOD and morality: a combo that historically speaking...has proven to be a very effective killing machine.

I dunno..., the country i live in continues to pour money into this nation...(being the large contributer to 3rd world developing countries as we are)...so its good to see that our tax money is being put to good use. :shock:

And by the look of things, i`d say they have "developed" in all the wrong directions.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jun 5, 2010)

That is very sad.

It's not so much the content of what he said, even though, he's full of shit himself... it's the manner of how this is publicly presented that I find extremely disturbing and worrisome!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 5, 2010)

sadatayy @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> i also love how he has to bring obama and america into it at the end. "obama is this what you want to bring over to africa? eating poopoo??"
> 
> what the hell does homosexuality have to do with america or obama :lol: what a bigot
> 
> if anything blame the germans and japanese for that weird stuff :lol:



Well, in case the connection is not obvious: 
Obviously America is very much opposed to this "political" movement...and is no doubt putting diplomatic pressure on the Ugandian Goverment in this context.

So its quite natural that they smear him with poop to further their cause, nothing seems to fuel the fires of stupidity like painting America as the guardian of immorality and Satan.

One can only wonder how the motivations for this movement has come about...i simply refuse to believe that the entire nation of Uganada has the collective brain capacity of a sweet potatoe.

I would say "sad" does not quite cover it.


----------



## Narval (Jun 5, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> One can only wonder how the motivations for this movement has come about...i simply refuse to believe that the entire nation of Uganada has the collective brain capacity of a sweet potatoe.


It's called herd mentality and it's far more widespread that one would expect in this age and times. It's really simple: if you want to control the herd, you just need to invent an enemy to unite them against - as seen in some more civilized countries than Uganda. So yeah, potatoes look pretty smart sometimes.


----------



## Ed (Jun 5, 2010)

This is what happens if the Jerry Falwell style evangelical religious nutters got in power and if most of the population had the same views. 

I know Im likely to offend but I see these people as just less extreme cases of religious belief.


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 5, 2010)

It strikes me as a bit funny how we thought we were doing this continent some kind of educational favour by giving them the Internet.
Clearly not the greatest idea....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 5, 2010)

Is this the next Apple commercial?


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 5, 2010)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jun 06 said:


> Is this the next Apple commercial?



yeah, i believe the next Apple product will be targeted specifically towards Uganda:
We present to you: the Ipoop.


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Jun 06 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the next Apple commercial?
> ...



i can see the ad campaign now 

"I-Poo, it's like Ice Cream"


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyway, i prefer the autotune version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3etueeGIg


----------



## Narval (Jun 5, 2010)

oh man that was friggin awesome!

:D


----------



## sadatayy (Jun 5, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> Anyway, i prefer the autotune version
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3etueeGIg



holy moly. classic


----------



## Ed (Jun 6, 2010)

sadatayy @ Sat Jun 05 said:


> Pzy-Clone @ Sat Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, i prefer the autotune version
> ...



LOL here's another:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlmIeALoYcA

and another :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1X7I1YJwqk


----------



## Hannesdm (Jun 6, 2010)

Pzy-Clone @ Sun Jun 06 said:


> Anyway, i prefer the autotune version
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On3etueeGIg



Haha, lol! :lol:


----------

